# Raetsel :D



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Die tollen ja nein raetsel. Ihr duerft Fragen stellen.


*Vor einer Felswand in der Wüste liegt ein nackter Mann mit einem abgebrochenen Streichholz in der Hand im Sand. 
Spuren sind keine zu sehen. Was ist passiert?*


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

Ist er tot?
Ist der dann dahin geflogen?
Oder ist er von der Felswand runtergeflogen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. September 2007)

Ist er Raucher?
Ist das Streichholz benuzt worden?


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

> Ist er tot?
> Ist der dann dahin geflogen?
> Oder ist er von der Felswand runtergeflogen?



ist nicht wichtig
geflogen in gewissen sinne ja
felswand nein




> Ist er Raucher?
> Ist das Streichholz benuzt worden?



nicht wichtig
nein ist es nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

ich hab die lösung, hihi....ich kenn ne ähnliche geschichte....ich halt mich mal raus....


----------



## brainsucker (25. September 2007)

Hat er ne Wette verloren?


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

brainsucker hat gesagt.:


> Hat er ne Wette verloren?



nein keine wette


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Ist das Streichholz beim "Sturz" abgebrochen?
Ist er aus einem Flugzeug gesprungen? ^^
Oder aus einem Auto oder Ähnlichem?


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Hat er die obere Hälfte des Sreichholzes?
Hat er die andere hälfte des Streichholzes?

Ist das Streichholz überhaupt wichig?

Aber mir stellt sich die Frage in welcher Wüste eine Felswand ist.


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> Ist das Streichholz beim "Sturz" abgebrochen?
> Ist er aus einem Flugzeug gesprungen? ^^
> Oder aus einem Auto oder Ähnlichem?



Nein ist es nicht
Nein ist er nicht
Nein auch nicht 



			
				zerix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat er die obere Hälfte des Sreichholzes?
> Hat er die andere hälfte des Streichholzes?
> 
> Ist das Streichholz überhaupt wichig?
> ...



Nicht von Bedeutung
Nicht von Bedeutung
Ja es ist wichtig und hat damti zu tun warum er da liegt.


----------



## maza (25. September 2007)

war er alleine im heißlulftballon? ^^


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

maza hat gesagt.:


> war er alleine im heißlulftballon? ^^



Nein, war er nicht


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

welcher Heißluftballon? ^^


----------



## maza (25. September 2007)

des war ne steilvorlage...du musch jetz bloss no eiskalt verwandeln....


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

maza hat gesagt.:


> war er alleine im heißlulftballon? ^^



hehe, du Schlingel...


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

@maza
Da kannst du ja auch direkt die Lösung posten.


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Ja, er war in einem Heissluftballon. Aber wie kam er runter und warum und warum ist er nackt?

Nix loesung posten, ich geb dir gleich mal Loesung posten


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Ich meine ja nicht dich. Es wurde ja nicht gefragt, ob er einem Ballon war. Und dann auf einmal die Frage ob er alleine war. Also kennt maza wohl die Lösung. Also warum Fragen stellen die auf die Lösung hindeuten, wenn man die Lösung kennt. Das ist ja langweilig und nimmt anderen den Spaß, oder meinst du nicht?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Dann muss er ruhig sein wenn er die Loesung kennt. Sonst kann man das ja direkt lassen, und einfach so die Loesung im i-net suchen. Aber wo is dann der Zeitvertreib ?


----------



## maza (25. September 2007)

bin schon still, aber sooooo viel verraten hab ich ja au net. jetz hörts aber auf!


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

@maza
Es war ja nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. September 2007)

War er im Ballon schon nackt?


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

Hat es was mit dem Gewicht der kleidung zu tun?
Ich habe da so eine Vermutung, aber mit dem Streichholz komm ich noch nicht klar


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> War er im Ballon schon nackt?



Ja



			
				djjada hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat es was mit dem Gewicht der kleidung zu tun?
> Ich habe da so eine Vermutung, aber mit dem Streichholz komm ich noch nicht klar



Ja hat es


----------



## Ronin-Jay (25. September 2007)

djjada hat gesagt.:


> Hat es was mit dem Gewicht der kleidung zu tun?
> Ich habe da so eine Vermutung, aber mit dem Streichholz komm ich noch nicht klar



Mein erster Gedanke beim Streichholz war das berühmte Streichholzziehen wer anfangen darf....


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> Mein erster Gedanke beim Streichholz war das berühmte Streichholzziehen wer anfangen darf....



joa dann kenn ich jetzt auch die Lösung, aber ich bin dann mal still.....


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> Mein erster Gedanke beim Streichholz war das berühmte Streichholzziehen wer anfangen darf....



Da ich ja nur "ja" oder "nein" sagen darf, sag ich dazu mal ja^^


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Der Ballon hatte zu viel Gewicht, also wurden die Klamotten zuerst runtergeschmissen. Hat aber nicht gereicht. Also wurde gelost. Dieser Mann in der Wüste hatte einfach Pech^^


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

joa das ist des Rätsels Lösung


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

OK 
der naechste darf


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

*Als die Frau starb, wurde der Strom abgeschaltet. Warum?*


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

Ok dann mach ich mal. Ich weiß nicht, ob es das schon gab, aber das kommt mir so spontan in den Sinn:

Am Morgen läuft es auf 4 Beinen, am Mittag auf 2 und am Abend auf 3. Was ist es?


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Lag sie in einem Krankenhaus?
Gefaegnis?
Wurde sie umgebracht?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Lag sie in einem Krankenhaus?
> Gefaegnis?
> Wurde sie umgebracht?


Nein
Nein
Vll^^


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

vllt? Also ist es nicht wichtig?
todesstrafe?
starb sie auf natuerlichem weg?
hat der strom etwas mit dem tot zu tun?

@djjada 
das is nen Kerl


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Wie sie stirbt ist nicht wichtig, kann man auch nicht genauer drauf eingehen
Der Strom ist nicht Schuld an ihrem Tode, wenn du das meinst.


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Vielleicht war die Frau uralt, ist deshalb auch gestorben und in ihrer Wohnung braucht sie nun kein Strom mehr, also wurde dieser abgestellt. 

Oder

Sie hat den Strom nicht bezahlt, ein RWE-Mitarbeiter kam und wollte den Strom abstellen. Da hat sie sich so aufgeregt, dass ihr Herz stehen geblieben ist und dann hat der RWE-Mitarbeiter den Strom abgestellt.;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht war die Frau uralt, ist deshalb auch gestorben und in ihrer Wohnung braucht sie nun kein Strom mehr, also wurde dieser abgestellt.



Das hatte ich mir auch am Anfang gedacht^^

aber nein


----------



## mAu (25. September 2007)

Die Frau ist ein Roboter/Computerspielfigur?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

wir begeben uns in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

Die Frau wollte eine kaputte Lampe wechseln und hat ausversehens in die Fassung gepackt -> gestorben und damit Sie nicht die ganze Zeit weiter am Strom hängt, wurde er abgeschaltet


----------



## Ronin-Jay (25. September 2007)

Wurde der Strom abgestellt, weil die Frau tot war?



> Die Frau ist ein Roboter/Computerspielfigur?



War da jemand wütend und hat den PC einfach ausgeschaltet, weil er getötet wurde/unterlegen war?


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

Ist die Frau auf den Strom angewiesen gewesen?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Der Strom wurde abgestellt, weil sie tot war aber nicht weil dieser für ihren Tod verantwortlich war


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Ist es wichtig ob der strom VOR oder NACH ihrem tod abgeschaltet wurde?
Wenn ja war es VOR ihrem tot?
NACH ihrem tot?
Ist das Alter der Frau wichtig?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> War da jemand wütend und hat den PC einfach ausgeschaltet, weil er getötet wurde/unterlegen war?



Du hast es fast^^


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Der Strom wurde NACH ihrem Tod ausgestellt. Das Alter ist nicht wichtig


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Also sie ist eine figur in nem pc spiel? 
ist es wichtig was fuer eine figur?


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> Wurde der Strom abgestellt, weil die Frau tot war?
> 
> 
> 
> War da jemand wütend und hat den PC einfach ausgeschaltet, weil er getötet wurde/unterlegen war?



Jo das ist es.... die Frau ist eine Computerspiel Figur und jemand macht den Rechner aus - also stirbt Sie


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

also jmd hat gezoggt, die tussy im spiel is gestorben.. war wuetend weil er gestorben is.. und hat den pc ausgemacht? (kommt mir fast bekannt vor)


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Naja ich löse jetzt mal, denn ihr habt es ja schon praktisch gesagt:

Es spielt jemand Tomb Raider auf seiner Konsole, stirbt aber immer öfter und ist nachher so genervt, dass er die Konsole ausschaltet  Nächster bitte


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

oder so..... weil: Der Strom wurde NACH ihrem Tod ausgestellt.


edit: argh zu spät


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

djjada: Was war mit deinem Raetsel? war die antwort nen Kerl?


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (25. September 2007)

naja nicht unbedingt.... aber ein Mensch kann man sagen


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Morgens, mittags, abends sind Metaphern, hab ich Recht? Ich weiß es^^ aber behalte es noch für mich


----------



## schuetzejanett (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

also das klingt wie das leben eines menschens.
Vormittags also am Anfang krappelt es also läuft auf 4 Beinen, Mittags läuft es auf 2 beinen. also wie ein mensch läuft. Und abends aso wenn der mensch alt ist auf 3 Beinen, wegen dem Krückstock


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

sagte ich doch bereits 
der naechste darf


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Genau^^ gehört auch zu den bekannteren

*Mitten in einem großen Wald liegt ein toter Mann. Er ist komplett mit einer Tauchausrüstung bekleidet, nur wirkt er ein wenig zermatscht. Das nächste Wasser ist ein See, gute 5 Kilometer entfernt. Was macht der Taucher überhaupt hier?*


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Ok, das kenn ich. Da halt ich mich mal raus  (soll ja angeblich ne wahre geschichte sein )


----------



## mAu (25. September 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> _[...]_
> *Was macht der Taucher überhaupt hier?*


Nichts, er ist ja tot . Aber mal im Ernst... Er ist Rettungstaucher und bei einer Übung/Einsatz aus dem Helikopter gefallen?!


----------



## Ronin-Jay (25. September 2007)

Fußmarsch Richtung See?
War er auf dem Weg zum See als "es" passierte?
Liegt er dort alleine oder wurde er von etwas erschlagen, das vom Himmel fiel?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Hat schon was mit einem Hubschrauber zu tun
Aber er (der Taucher) war weder auf dem Weg zum See noch wurde er erschlagen


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

War sein Tod selbstverschuldet?


----------



## Ronin-Jay (25. September 2007)

Wie mAu schon fragte: Ist er aus dem Hubschrauber gefallen?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> Wie mAu schon fragte: Ist er aus dem Hubschrauber gefallen?



Du sprichst in Rätseln^^.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Der Tod war ein Unfall, aber nicht seine Schuld.
Naja, wenn es mit dem Hubschrauber zu tun hat?^^ Er ist ja nicht aus heiterem Himmel gefallen... andererseits... wenn man es genau nimmt, ist er nicht aus dem Hubschrauber gefallen^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

War er bevor er fiel schon außerhalb des Hubschraubers?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Ja  Und, wie kann so etwas möglich sein?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

War er nie im Hubschrauber?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Nein, war er nicht, darum ja wenn man es genau nimmt, ist er nicht aus dem Hubschrauber gefallen


----------



## Ronin-Jay (25. September 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> Ja  Und, wie kann so etwas möglich sein?



In dem er an einem Haken am Hubschrauber hing.... - halt wie bei "The Guardian" ?

=> Seil gerissen? Abgeschnitten?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

Mmmhh hatter der vllt Probleme beim "baden" und die wollten ihn retten, aber irgendwie isser dann wieder runtergefallen?

edit: war er schon im Wasser, oder wollte er erst?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Er hing an keinem Haken und auch keinem Seil.
Das mit dem Baden ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, allerdings habt ihr den Taucher jetzt ziemlich "ausgeschlachtet", gibt ja noch mehr nachzufragen, zu beachten etc

edit. ja, er war im Wasser


----------



## mAu (25. September 2007)

Er hat sich im Torpedo-/Raketenabschussschat eines U-Boots versteckt und wurde versehentlich abgeschossen


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Soll ich lösen?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

bitte, irgendwei sind wir inner sackgasse....


----------



## Ronin-Jay (25. September 2007)

Hmm, kein Haken, kein Seil, aber auch nicht im Hubschrauber.... das paßt nicht wirklich. Vor allem wenn er zermatscht am Boden liegt und nicht erschlagen wurde oder aus dem Hubschrauber gefallen ist.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Alsoooo^^

Soll angeblich ja wirklich so passiert sein: In diesem Wald war zur Zeit gerade ein Waldbrand in Gange, die Löschhubschrauber haben zur Unterstützung Wasser aus dem nahegelegenen See geholt. Und um das Wasser aus dem See zu bekommen, befüllen diese Hubschrauber ja ihre "Löschsäcke" mit Wasser. Hierbei haben sie leider den Taucher übersehen.

Wer ist so blöd und taucht in einem See, wenn um ihn herum ein Waldbrand ist? ^^


----------



## mAu (25. September 2007)

Das ist ja schon nah an meiner Version mit dem U-Boot


----------



## Ronin-Jay (25. September 2007)

Naja  also hing er doch am Hubschrauber am Haken...... nämlich zusammen mit dem Löschwasser.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Aber eben nicht AM Haken. er hat letztendlich bis zu seinem Sturz das Wasser nicht verlassen


----------



## schuetzejanett (25. September 2007)

Noch jemand ein Rätsel?


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

*Vor dem einzigen Bäckerladen im Ort liegt ein einen toter Mann, der einen
Rucksack am Rücken trägt.
Was ist passiert?*


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2007)

ligt er auf dem bauch? 
ist etwas in dem Rucksack?
hat die Bäckerei geschlossen?


----------



## mAu (25. September 2007)

Arbeitete er in der Backstube? Ist er verhungert? Hat er Brot aus dem Laden gegessen?


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Der Bäcker ist alt und hat Rattengift mit Mehl verwechselt. Der Mann ist ein Wanderer, der durch diese Ort wandern wollte. Als er hunger hatte ging er rein, hat sich irgendwas gekauft, ein Brötchen oder sowas. Weil er großen Hunger hatte, biss er natürlich direkt rein. Als er den Laden verlassen hatte, hat das Gift angefangen zu wirken und ist tot zusammen gebrochen.

Ok, nächstes Rätsel. ;-) *grins*


----------



## mAu (25. September 2007)

Du bist ja plöt. Verdirbst hier allen das Rätseln


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Na das ging aber schnell^^

OK, folgendes:

*Warum steht in einem Land des fernen Ostens(Welches hab ich grad vergessen, sorry) hinter nahezu jeder Haustür in gewissem Abstand eine Mauer, sodass man nicht direkt ins Haus gehen kann?*


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

lol das war net die antwort


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

ligt er auf dem bauch? _sehr wahrscheinlich ja_
ist etwas in dem Rucksack? _ja_
hat die Bäckerei geschlossen? _nicht wichtig_

Arbeitete er in der Backstube? 
Ist er verhungert? 
Hat er Brot aus dem Laden gegessen?
_alles nicht wichtig_


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2007)

hat der Rucksack eine Bedeutung?
War er in der Bäckerei?


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

hat der Rucksack eine Bedeutung? _ja_
War er in der Bäckerei? _nein_


----------



## subara (25. September 2007)

war im rucksack etwas gefährlches?
Wenn ja, war das die ursache für den tot?


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

war im rucksack etwas gefährlches? _nein_
Wenn ja, war das die ursache für den tot? _ja war es aber trotzdem_


----------



## subara (25. September 2007)

Die ursache für seinen tot ist der Inhalt, aber der Inhalt ist nicht gefährlich...


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

^^ es ist völlig egal, dass da eine Bäckerei ist, oder?
kam auch diese Person aus der Luft?


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Die ursache für seinen tot ist der Inhalt, aber der Inhalt ist nicht gefährlich... _richtig _


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Der Fallschrim hat sich nicht geöffnet ^^


----------



## subara (25. September 2007)

ist er fallschirmspringer?
Der fallschirm ging nicht auf als er aus dem flugzeug sprang.


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

RICHTIG 

_Der Mann war ein ordnungsgemäß abgesprungener Fallschirmspringer. Der
Rucksack ist ein ordnungsgemäß verpackter Fallschirm, der leider nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert hat. Der Bäckerladen ist eine ordnungsgemäß gelegte
falsche Fährte._

Der naechste darf.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

*Warum steht in einem Land des fernen Ostens(Welches hab ich grad vergessen, sorry) hinter nahezu jeder Haustür in gewissem Abstand eine Mauer, sodass man nicht direkt ins Haus gehen kann?*


----------



## schuetzejanett (25. September 2007)

Ok also weiter gehts mit dem Mauer Rätsel


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2007)

damit man nicht direkt ins Haus gehen kann?


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

damit man halt nicht direkt hineingehen kann 

steht die mauer IM haus?
gehoert die Mauer zu der tuer?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Also man muss sich das so vorstellen: Die Mauer steht IM Haus, aber weit genug von der Tür weg, sodass diese ganz aufgeht. Um nun aber ins Haus zu kommen, muss man erst noch um diese Mauer scharf nach rechts/links gehen


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Hat es was mit Krieg zu tun?
Stehen die Häuser am Hang in schräglage?

Wenn das zweite dann würde ich sagen, damit man nicht direkt durch das Haus fällt. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## subara (25. September 2007)

gehts um privatsphäre?
oder irgend ein recht, welches jedem den eintritt ins haus gewährt?
wegen hitze oder kälte?


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Das is der flur


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Also, Privatsphäre und Recht auf Eintritt geht schon in die richtige Richtung.... aber nur ganz grob


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Dann sag ich mal, wenn mal wieder so ein lästiger Vertreter klingelt und man die Kinder an die Tür schickt um ihn abzuwimmeln, sieht der Verteter nicht direkt, dass die Eltern doch zuhause sind.

Oder

Wenn man die Tür mit einem Rammbock aufbrechen möchte, landet man direkt an der Mauer.


----------



## Mark (25. September 2007)

Hi!

Ist ja schon ein richtiger Chat hier 

Ich mag auch mal:
- damit sich ein wild gewordenes Wildschwein den Kopf einschlägt?
- damit sich der Liebhaber / die Liebhaberin noch schnell verkrümeln kann?

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2007)

Das ist damit man keine grossen Möbel ins Haus bringt


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

das mit dem Rammbock klingt vll komisch, aber es wird wärmer.... jetzt muss es nur noch..... elementarer? werden^^


----------



## mAu (25. September 2007)

Damit keine bösen Geister ungehindert in das Haus eindringen?


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2007)

ach wartet, ich glaube davon hat mal einer unserer verrückten Lehrer was geplaudert. 
Is das nicht wegen Geistern oder so?


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Dann sag ich mal, es ist ein Land in dem Diktatur herrscht und die Polizei mehr macht, als sie eigentlich machen sollte. Siehe SS damals in Deutschland. Damit, wenn die Polizei die Tür aufbricht nicht direkt sehen kann wer sich im Haus befindet, steht da eine Mauer, damit die Leute die dort leben, noch eine Möglichkeit haben abzuhauen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## subara (25. September 2007)

hatt es etwas mit glauben zu tun?


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2007)

oke dann nächste Frage : 

*Ein Mann kommt nach einer längeren Sauftour aus der Kneipe und geht nach Hause. Unterwegs findet er ein Geldstück auf dem Boden und steckt es ein. Obwohl weder Mond noch Sterne am Himmel schienen und auch keine Straßenbeleuchtung an war, hatte er das Geldstück schon von weitem gesehen. Wie ist das möglich?*


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

die Kandidaten haben 100 Punkte

Die Einwohner des Landes(welches auch immer^^) glauben an Geister. Weiterhin glauben sie auch, dass Geister nicht scharf um die Ecke gehen können, deshalb findet man hinter fast jeder Tür eine solche Mauer, die verhindern soll, dass Geister ins Haus kommen


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Hatte er eine Taschenlampe?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Caith (25. September 2007)

Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> oke dann nächste Frage :
> 
> *Ein Mann kommt nach einer längeren Sauftour aus der Kneipe und geht nach Hause. Unterwegs findet er ein Geldstück auf dem Boden und steckt es ein. Obwohl weder Mond noch Sterne am Himmel schienen und auch keine Straßenbeleuchtung an war, hatte er das Geldstück schon von weitem gesehen. Wie ist das möglich?*



weil er bis zum nächsten tag gesoffen hat? (logisch denn dann ist ja die Sonne da)


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Ok, das kann natürlich auch sein, muss ja nicht sein, dass es dunkel ist. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

Ganz einfach: Es war tag. Hat ja schließlich keiner gesagt, dass es Nacht war=D

*So nächstes von mir: Ein Cowboy geht im Wilden Westen in einen Saloon. Er geht an die Theke und bestellt etwas zu trinken. Wortlos zieht der Barmann seinen Colt und erschiesst den Mann. Was ist hier los?*

mfg
GF


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Ich hab auch noch eine Aufgabe. 

*In einem Land (ich weiß nicht mehr welches) hängen in den Umkleiden von Bekleidungsgeschäften Plastiktüten. Warum?*

MFG

zEriX


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

@ Zerix: Um die anprobierten Klamotten reinzutun?=D Außerdem war ich schneller mit meinem Rätsel  ...oder?
mfg
GF


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Ich stelle meine Aufgabe mal zurück bis die von general_failure gelöst ist.

Es war vorher schon mal einer da und der hat gesagt er solle das tun.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

@general_failure
Nein stimmt nicht. 

Ja, du warst schneller, deshalb stelle ich meins auch zurück, bis deins gelöst ist.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

Falsch zEriX=D


----------



## mAu (25. September 2007)

Ist der Cowboy ein gesuchter Verbrecher? Hat er sein Pferd falsch geparkt? Hat/hatte er eine Affäre mit der Frau des Barmannes?


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

alles 3 falsch mAu=D


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (25. September 2007)

Gab es Trinkverbot mit Todesstrafe? Wär ja grausam


----------



## Mark (25. September 2007)

Hi!

Er bestellte eine "Bloody Mary" ... der Barkeeper kannte diesen Longdrink nicht und nahm's persönlich 

... gibt's 'nen Cocktail namens "Kill me" ?! 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: "Ich nehme einen ... mit Schuß"?


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

Netter Gedanke Mark=D Beim ersten mal, wo ichs gehört hab, hab ich auf nen Whiskey mit "Schuss" getippt \o/  edit: lol mark...2 dumme ein gedanke^^
Stimmt aba nich 
Und trinkverbot auch nich...das wär ja grausam im westen^^
Ich geb ma nen kleinen Tip: Mit dem Getränk hats nix zu tun.
mfg
GF


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Dann sag ich mal, dass er ihn ausversehen erschossen hat. Er hat seine Waffe gezogen, wollte ihn aber nicht töten und da hat sich ein schuss gelöst.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

wer macht den sowas zerix? Oo


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Er erschießt ihn ja auch einfach, also warum nicht auch das?
Vielleicht wollte er ihn einfach erschrecken und hat ausversehen abgedrückt.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

Denk(t) mal genauer über den Barmann nach! (ich muss ja ma tips geben) Der is der Dreh- und Angelpunkt.


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2007)

kannte er den Typen schon vorher? 
erschisst er ihn aus einem Grund?(entsteht der Grund erst ales der Typ bestellt?)


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

Nein er kannte ihn nich vorher. Und der grund, dass er ihn erschiesst, ist nicht das bestellen.


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2007)

stand auf seinem T-Shirt pls kill me ?


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

wäre witzig, zugegeben^^ aber dann wär der doch längst nichmehr am leben oder?^^
Also der grund des erschießens liegt ausschließlich beim Barmann.


----------



## yellowspam (25. September 2007)

Der Cowboy hat den BArman nicht gegrüßt?


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. September 2007)

Er hat mit dem Vorherigen Gast gewette, dass er den nächsten der ein Glas Wasser bestellt umlegt ?


----------



## mAu (25. September 2007)

Der Barmann hat einfach 'nen Gehirnschaden


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

hehe *lol* coole wette^^ aber ne, das isses auch nich.
Hm, noch eine extreme Steilvorlage...der Barmann ist möglicherweise jemand anders...langsam müsst ihrs ja auch ma lösen^^


----------



## yellowspam (25. September 2007)

Der Barmann ist ein Bandit der sich als Barmann verkleidet hat.


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

Fast yellowspam...nur noch ein bisschen weiter^^


----------



## yellowspam (25. September 2007)

Der als Barmann verkleidete Mann war ein Bandit und hat den Coqboy danach ausgeraubt

ODER

Der BArmann der kein Barmann ist hat von dem Cowboy noch geld gekriegt und der CB konnte/wollte es nicht zahlen.


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

das 2. stimmt nich (der barmann hat ja nix gesagt) das erste könnte vielleicht sogar sein...jedenfalls war es so (auflösung!):
Der Barmann war in Wirklichkeit ein gesuchter Bandit, der gerade den wirklichen Barmann erschossen hatte und dabei war, die kasse auszuräumen. Als nun ein mann in den Saloon kam, hat der Bandit panik gekriegt, ob der andere ihn erkennt und hat ihn kurzerhand erschossen^^
So, der nächste is dran!
mfg
GF


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab auch noch eine Aufgabe.
> 
> *In einem Land (ich weiß nicht mehr welches) hängen in den Umkleiden von Bekleidungsgeschäften Plastiktüten. Warum?*
> 
> ...



Es war glaub ich Japan  Und die Tüten dürfen/müssen sich die Frauen über den Kopf ziehen, um die Klamotten nicht mit Tonnen von Make-up zu verschmieren


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Recht hast du.


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2007)

Und wer stellt jetz das nächste rätsel?


----------



## DrSoong (25. September 2007)

@zerix: Hast du auch am Samstag *Genial Daneben* gesehen? 

Der Barmann ist noch offen, kenn das ganze nicht mit erschießen sondern nur mit Waffen an den Kopf halten. Das war, um den Cowboy zu erschrecken und seinen Schluckauf zu heilen.


Der Doc!


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

@DrSoong
Ja, hab ich. 
Der Barmann wurde doch geklärt oder nicht?

*Warum konnte man in Trier im Burger King 15% Rabatt bekommen, wenn man einfach nur dreist lügt?*

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Guten Morgen 
weil das eine Aktion war? "Wer richtig dreist lügen kann, dem schenken wir 15% des Burgers ^^ "


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

Es war so eine Art Aktion, aber nicht fürs lügen.

Übrigens, das ist auch eine Frage aus Genial Daneben ;-)

Ich komme aus der nähe von Trier und wusste das selbst nicht mal. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2007)

Vielleicht musste man denen sagen, dass BK so viel besser als MD sei, was natuerlich eine wirklich dreiste Luege ist, denn wir wissen doch alle dass BK der letzte Dreck ist.


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

> denn wir wissen doch alle dass BK der letzte Dreck ist.


Ich weiß ja nicht ob es dir schon jemand gesagt hat. Ich hoffe du brichst jetzt nicht in Tränen aus, aber BK ist besser als MD. ;-)



> Vielleicht musste man denen sagen, dass BK so viel besser als MD sei, was natuerlich eine wirklich dreiste Luege ist,


Du hast aber leider unrecht. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Ich finde beides ziemlich .... naja.... nicht wirklich lecker. Aber bei BK sieht man auf jeden Fall den Aktionsklau^^ (Nun müsste man allerdings wissen was zuerst war ) bei MD 1€ Produkte..... was gibts bei BK? 99ers ^^

Musste man irgendeinen Code sagen? Sowas wie: "Ich mag ihre tollen Schuhe"? ^^


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

> Musste man irgendeinen Code sagen? Sowas wie: "Ich mag ihre tollen Schuhe"?



Ja, eigentlich schon. Aber es war nicht dieser Satz. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

das geht doch auch noch billiger?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Ein devotes Hähnchen bitte ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (26. September 2007)

Ich habe eine Mütze auf?


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

> Ich habe eine Mütze auf?





> Ein devotes Hähnchen bitte





> das geht doch auch noch billiger?



Es ist nichts in dieser Richtung. Wo sind da eigentlich die Lügen?

Ein kleiner Tipp noch. Die Aussage hat nicht direkt was mit BK zu tun.

.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Es ist nichts in dieser Richtung. Wo sind da eigentlich die Lügen?
> 
> Ein kleiner Tipp noch. Die Aussage hat nicht direkt was mit BK zu tun.
> 
> .



Ich hab aber keine Mütze auf!^^


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

Irgendwie wusste ich, dass dieser Post jetzt kommt. Ich hatte mir überlegt, ob ich das explizit oben ausschließen soll. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

und was ist mit dem Hähnchen? das gibt es doch gar nicht bei BK


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

Das ist aber keine Lüge, sondern ein Wunsch der dir nicht erfüllt werden kann. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Aber was, wenn du eigentlich gerne einen Cheeseburger hättest, aber einfach was anderes sagst^^ Dann ist es doch eine Lüge oder? Ist ohnehin falsch, aber es geht ja ums Prinzip :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (26. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob es dir schon jemand gesagt hat. Ich hoffe du brichst jetzt nicht in Tränen aus, aber BK ist besser als MD. ;-)



Nein, MD is besser


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Glaube nicht, dass hier jemand noch auf den Satz kommt^^ Lösen?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. September 2007)

ja, bitte lösen (http://nichtlustig.de/comics/full/031210.jpg)


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Du hast es mit der Mütze oder? ^^


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

Der Satz hieß

*"Ich bin Links-Abbieger"*;-)

MFG zEriX


----------



## Ex1tus (26. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Der Satz hieß
> 
> *"Ich bin Links-Abbieger"*;-)
> 
> MFG zEriX



Irgendwie is es damit noch nicht wirklich gelöst.


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

hmm oke nächstes:

*Was ist die Loslassgrenze?*


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Ach und darauf soll man kommen^^

*Zwei kleine Kinder finden einen Unbekannten in ihrem Wohnzimmer. Er ist tot, aber das ist nicht das wirklich Erschreckende. Viel schlimmer ist, daß die beiden befürchten, daß sie morgen früh keinen Spaß haben werden. Warum? *

edit: ok, meins später.
hat es was mit Strom zu tun?


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

> Irgendwie is es damit noch nicht wirklich gelöst.



Ok, dann erklär ich es mal. Hab es vorhin nicht direkt erklärt, weil ich mit dem Aha-Effekt noch warten wollte. 

In Trier liegt der Burger King an einer großen Straße. An dieser Straße wurden Baumaßnahmen durchgeführt. So konnten die Linksabbieger nicht zum Burger King abbiegen, also mussten diese einen kleinen Umweg fahren, bei dem sie auch am McDonalds vorbeikamen. Als Danke-Schön, dass die Kunden trotzdem zu Burger King kamen, haben sie 15 % Rabatt gewährt.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> hat es was mit Strom zu tun?



ja es hat etwas mit Strom zutun


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

@Tobias

Der Name des toten Mannes, war der Ernst?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

nochmal zu den 15%... dann ist das ja keine Lüge... AH ^^ das ist ja mies, so dreist zu lügen^^

Wenn man einen Stromschock bekommt und die Leitung los lässt Ist das die Loslassgrenze? Also sobald man den Strom "merkt" und schnell los lässt?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. September 2007)

oder ist es die Grenze unter der man noch loslassen kann, und wenn die überschritten wird, bleibt man hängen....(Eloquenz pur)


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

@Tobias

Der Name des toten Mannes, war der Ernst?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> oder ist es die Grenze unter der man noch loslassen kann, und wenn die überschritten wird, bleibt man hängen....(Eloquenz pur)



oke ich denke das können wir gelten lassen, wir haben ja auch schon ein neues Rätsel  

Lösung wäre: Fliesst durch ein Muskel Strom, wird diese "geschwächt", ab einer gewissen Stromstärke, kann man nicht mehr loslassen. Das nennt man dann die Loslassgrenze 

Weiter gets mit der anderen Frage :

*Zwei kleine Kinder finden einen Unbekannten in ihrem Wohnzimmer. Er ist tot, aber das ist nicht das wirklich Erschreckende. Viel schlimmer ist, daß die beiden befürchten, daß sie morgen früh keinen Spaß haben werden. Warum? *


----------



## zerix (26. September 2007)

Damit es auch wieder richtig steht, poste ich es jetzt ein drittes mal.

Der Name des toten Mannes, wa der zufällig Ernst?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Jetzt beantworte ich sie auch ^^ Nein, der Name ist egal


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

haben ihn die Kinder getötet?

Ist es der Postbote?

Ist er der Vater oder ein Verwandter?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Alles mit nein zu beantworten


----------



## Ex1tus (26. September 2007)

Ist der tote Mann "im Fernseh".


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

Ist es ein Einbrecher?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Nein, er ist schon IM wohnzimmer, also real

Und ja, es ist/war^^ ein Einbrecher


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

Ist er ermordet worden? oder war es ein Unfall?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2007)

Ist es der Weihnachtsmann?


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

ist es der Weihnachtsmann der durch den Kamin gestürzt ist und gestorben ist, und die kinder haben Angst, dass sie niemer Geschekte kriegen?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Och mensch  ^^ das ist es fast, daher die Lösung:

Es ist ein Einbrecher, der in der Weihnachtszeit sich als Tarnung als Wihnachtsmann verkleidet hat. Um seiner Tarnung gerecht zu werden, wollte er durch den Schornstein rein, ist gestürzt und hat sich das Genick gebrochen. Die Kinde glauben nun, dass sie zu Weihnachten wohl keine Geschenke bekommen  Nächster


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

* Ein Mann macht ein Streichholz an, dreht sich um und findet einen Toten. Er weiß, daß er auch bald sterben wird. Was war der Tote von Beruf?*


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Das kenn ich ^^ Da halte ich mich raus


----------



## schuetzejanett (26. September 2007)

ist der tote in einem schacht


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

schuetzejanett hat gesagt.:


> ist der tote in einem schacht



nein 
(TIPP: in etwas änlichem, engen)


----------



## Michael Engel (26. September 2007)

Er könnte bei einer Chemikalienfabrik arbeiten im Lager... ^^

oder in einem Weinkeller... :> gibt viele Stellen wo man sobald man andere sieht die umgekippt sind selbst auch sicher umkippen wird.


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

Michael Engel hat gesagt.:


> Er könnte bei einer Chemikalienfabrik arbeiten im Lager... ^^
> 
> oder in einem Weinkeller... :> gibt viele Stellen wo man sobald man andere sieht die umgekippt sind selbst auch sicher umkippen wird.



Der Weg ist nicht schlecht, stimmt aber noch nicht ganz.
hmm noch ein Tipp:
die beiden kennen sich.


----------



## schuetzejanett (26. September 2007)

Sind die beiden Kollegen, also vom Beruf das gleiche?


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

schuetzejanett hat gesagt.:


> Sind die beiden Kollegen, also vom Beruf das gleiche?



Nein.

Hmm noch ein riesen Tipp: 
Der Mann der sich umdreht, ist ein Verbrecher! Und "war" bis vor kurzem inhaftiert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2007)

Ist der Typ der noch lebt auch ein Verbrecher der bis vor Kurzem noch im Knast sass?
Und sind die beiden vielleicht zusammen ausgebrochen, kriechen jetzt durch irgendwelche Kanaele und werden verfolgt?
Dann duerfte der tote wohl bereits erschossen worden sein und der andere weiss dass ihm dieses Schicksal auch bald blueht, vor allem da er, durch das entflammte Streichholz, nun ein gut sichtbares Ziel abgibt.


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ist der Typ der noch lebt auch ein Verbrecher der bis vor Kurzem noch im Knast sass?
> Und sind die beiden vielleicht zusammen ausgebrochen, kriechen jetzt durch irgendwelche Kanaele und werden verfolgt?
> Dann duerfte der tote wohl bereits erschossen worden sein und der andere weiss dass ihm dieses Schicksal auch bald blueht, vor allem da er, durch das entflammte Streichholz, nun ein gut sichtbares Ziel abgibt.



Ok du hast es fast  ich klär mal auf:

 ER ist Leichenbestatter. Der Mann ist ein Straftäter auf der Flucht aus dem Gefängnis. Der Bestatter sollte ihm helfen. Die beiden hatten ausgemacht, daß sich der Sträfling in dem erstbesten Sarg verstecken sollte, der das Gefängnis verläßt. Später würde der Bestatter ihn auf dem Friedhof wieder ausgraben. Der Sträfling schleicht also im Dunkeln zu den Särgen, findet einen, der bereits mit einem Toten belegt ist und quetscht sich noch mit rein. Als er, bereits eingebuddelt, Licht macht, erkennt er in dem Toten seinen Fluchthelfer...


----------



## schuetzejanett (26. September 2007)

Also, ich glaub darauf wäre ich niw gekommen.


----------



## Newb (26. September 2007)

LOS KINDER  ^^  mehr davon ^^

Ihr wollt doch jetz nicht schon aufhören irgenwie so


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. September 2007)

*Ein Mann liest in der Zeitung von einem "tragischen Unglück auf See". Sofort geht er zur Polizei und meldet einen Mord. Wie kann er das wissen?*


----------



## Tobias Köhler (26. September 2007)

Ich schreib morgen ein neues rein, denn ich mach jetzt Feierabend


----------



## Newb (27. September 2007)

Oha,

vielleicht...ne doch nich ^^

Sind die betroffenen Personen vielleicht Bekannte?

Oder er ist der Mörder und meldet sich freiwillig, klingt komisch - is aber so.

Oder es lief ungefähr so:

Ein Kumpel von ihm hat erzählt,dass er mit einem anderen Kumpel angeln geht obwohl sich beide nicht wirklich leiden konnten. Später dann fand man eine Leiche im See mit nem einbetonierten Füßen ^^. Und vom 2. Kumpel keine Spur.

Da hat der Mann vermutet: "Hey der 2. Kumpel arbeitet doch in der ObiAbteilung für Beton & Estrich ^^ der muss den ermordet haben, zudem schuldet er mir noch Geld und hat früher mal meine Frau ausgespannt - Schnell bei den Bullen verpfeifen!"

ne Frage fals das nich so war ^^: War der Mann sich sicher das es ein Mord war - order hat er nur vermutet?


----------



## nomis86 (27. September 2007)

hat jemand überlebt ?
wenn ja kennt der mann eine Person der überlebenden ?


----------



## DrSoong (27. September 2007)

Der Mann ist Angestellter in einem Reisebüro und hat für eine Seereise 2 Tickets verkauft. Eines davon war aber nur für die Hinreise, der Namen des Käufers kam dann auch im Bericht vor.


Der Doc!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (29. September 2007)

Ist der Mann der Mörder?
Kennt er das Opfer?
Kennt er den Mörder?
Gab es wirklich einen Mord?


----------



## Adi | tmine (30. September 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der Mann ist Angestellter in einem Reisebüro und hat für eine Seereise 2 Tickets verkauft. Eines davon war aber nur für die Hinreise, der Namen des Käufers kam dann auch im Bericht vor.
> 
> 
> Der Doc!



rischtisch 

next please


----------



## derpfaff (30. September 2007)

Vielleicht kam es schon vor, aber ich schreibe es trotzdem mal.
Ist eher eine Denksportaufgabe als ein Rätsel...

Ihr habt zwei Seile/Schnüre/Fäden die jeweils genau 30 Minuten brennen, sowie ein Feuerzeug.
Ziel ist es, mit Hilf der genannten Mittel genau eine 3/4 Stunde (dreiviertel) abzumessen.
Wie stellt man das an?

EDIT: vergessen zu erwähnen, dass beide Schnüre nichtlinear brennen.... Sorry @phoenix


----------



## ph0en1xs (30. September 2007)

ich lege ein Seil mit dem Endpunkt in die mitte von dem anderen Seil!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. September 2007)

Ein Seil in der Mitte falten sodass die beiden Enden aneinander liegen.
Dieses Seil zuendet man dann an beiden Enden gleichzeitig an.

Wenn das Seil abgebrannt ist zuendet man das andere normal an einem Ende an.


----------



## derpfaff (30. September 2007)

korrekt! 
Aber das wusstest du bestimmt schon vorher


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Oktober 2007)

derpfaff hat gesagt.:


> korrekt!
> Aber das wusstest du bestimmt schon vorher


Nachdem ich die Loesung aufgeschrieben hatte ist mir eingefallen dass ich es schonmal irgendwo gehoert habe. Aber die Loesung ist eigentlich logisch, oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

*Ein Mann hängt an einem Strick in einem leeren Raum. Er ist tot. Der Boden steht unter Wasser. Seine Körper ist über 2 Meter von der Wasseroberfläche entfernt.Wie konnte er sich erhängen?*


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

war das wasser vor oder nachdem er sich erhängt hat da?
Hatt jemand hilfe geleistet?


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

subara hat gesagt.:


> war das wasser vor oder nachdem er sich erhängt hat da?
> Hatt jemand hilfe geleistet?



Ja oder Nein-Fragen.....

das Wasser war vorher noch nicht da.
Nein es hat niemand Hilfe geleistet.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Er hat sich auf einen Riesen-Eisblock gestellt, um an der Decke anzukommen^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> Er hat sich auf einen Riesen-Eisblock gestellt, um an der Decke anzukommen^^



Richtig, da haben wir des Rätsels Lösung, das ging ja schnell!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ernsthaft? Ohje ^^
hm, dann mal überlegen....

*Ein Mann,  der ein nasses Handtuch um den Kopf hat, liegt tot neben einem Swimmingpool. Wie ist er gestorben?*


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Spielt der swimmingpool eine grosse rolle?
Ist er ertrunken?
Erlitt er an einem Hitzeschlag?


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

Ist der Swimmingpool mit Wasser gefüllt?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Naja, keine allzu große Rolle
Nein, ist er nicht
Nein, auch kein Hitzeschlag


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

ist er an einem natürlichen tot gestorben?
War es ein Unfall?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Was verstehst du unter natürlichem Tod? 
Ja, es war ein Unfall, aber (Tipp) selbstverschuldet


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

aha, ist er gestolpert?
lag es am handtuch dass er gestolpert ist?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Er ist nicht gestolpert


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

Waren noch andere Menschen am Unfallhergang beteiligt?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Nein  Es war ein einsamer Tod


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

hats da gebrannt? wegen feuchtem handtuch um kopf und feuerschutz o.Ä.


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

starb er an einem Stromschlag?


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Es hat gebrannt, dann wollte er vom balkon in den pool springen, hat leider verfehlt und ist auf den boden geprallt...


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Richtige Antwort und weiter gehts


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

*ein typ fährt mit dem taxi von zuhause zur arbeit. im taxi läuft das radio. kurz nachdem das taxi losgefahren ist steigt er aus und erschiesst sich. warum? *


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Wäre es auch passiert wenn das radio ausgeschaltet wäre?
Hätte es ein normaler mensch auch getan?


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

nein
nein


-


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

naja, was heißt "normaler mensch" - es ist situationsbedingt


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

dementsprechend war er schon vorher suizidgefärdet?


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

was hat er also im radio gehört - was trieb ihn dazu sich zu erschiessen?


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

@ subara: nein


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Hat es etwas mit seiner familie zu tun?
Ist sonst noch jemad gestorben?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, die bessere Frage wäre: Sollte noch jemand sterben


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

@ subara: 

ja
ja

@ tobias:

nein


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

irgendjemand aus seiner familie, (eventuell frau,schwanger, frisch verheiratet)
kamm ums leben, da im radio ein Flugzeugabstur gemeldet wurde. In diesem flugzeug sass sie


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Hm, dann kenn ich das anders, und zwar dass er sich umbringt bevor...^^


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

@ subara:

nein

@ tobias:

nene, danach


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

@ subara:

ich sag mal der grundgedanke ist richtig - ein familienmitglied kam ums leben.


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

_Um 10 Uhr kommt die Auflösung._


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

und jetz wollen wir raten welches familienmitglied?
war es der vater?
Mutter?
schwester`?
bruter?
opa?
oma?
ur-....
"
"
"
etc...


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Um das hier mal voran zu bringen: War sein Beruf DJ beim Radio oder Ähnliches?


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

genau tobias.

Die Fakten:
- Dj beim Radio
- seine Frau ist tot (subara *aha*)
- er kommt von Zuhause
- er fährt ins Studio
- hört seine Radiosendung unterwegs
- erschiesst sich


----------



## zerix (1. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht stehe ich ja auf dem Schlauch, aber warum erschießt er sich, weil er seine Sendung im Radio hört?


----------



## Adi | tmine (1. Oktober 2007)

JA denn kenn ich da halt ich mich raus


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

letzte lösungsvorschläge bitte, ich löse gleich auf.


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

Der Mann ist DJ einer Radioshow, die gerade läuft. Eigentlich sollte er im Sender sein. Doch er hat ein besonders langes Stück aufgelegt und ist währenddessen nach Hause gefahren, um seine Frau zu ermorden. auf dem rückweg im taxi hört er, dass die von ihm aufgelegte Platte/CD einen sprung hat - damit ist sein Alibi geplatzt.


----------



## ms76ec (1. Oktober 2007)

Ist er für den Tod seiner Frau (mit)verantwortlich?


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

ja 

next one please


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

*Eine Frau rennt mit einem Stück Papier in der Hand einen langen Gang entlang. Als das Licht flackert, schreit sie "Oh Nein!". Was steht auf dem Papier?*


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

alt aber da halte ich mich dann auch wieder raus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Oktober 2007)

Auf dem Papier steht "500 Euro", und es ist das Geld des Mannes was die Frau in einem Wutanfall verbrennen will.
Da sie aber nur ein Streichholz hat hat sie Angst dass es von Zugwind ihrer hysterischen Rumrennerei ausgeblasen wird bevor es vollkommen wertlos wird.


----------



## daniel009frog (1. Oktober 2007)

nope.
das ist es nicht.


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Ist das papier geld?
Ist es wichtig das das Licht flackert?
Ist es wichtig was fuer ein Licht das ist?
Spielt der Gang eine rolle?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Ist das papier geld?
> Ist es wichtig das das Licht flackert?
> Ist es wichtig was fuer ein Licht das ist?
> Spielt der Gang eine rolle?


Nein
Ja
Es ist elektrischen Ursprungs
Ja


----------



## zerix (1. Oktober 2007)

Am Ende des Ganges ist der Raum mit dem elektrischen Stuhl. Der Zettel ist der Beweis, dass der jenige der hingerichtet werden soll unschuldig ist. Doch durch das flackernde Licht wird der Frau bewusst, dass sie zu spät dran ist und die Hinrichtung gerade vollzogen wird. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Genau der nächste bitte^^


----------



## zerix (1. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich recht? Cool! Hätte ich gar nicht gedacht. ;-)

Irgendwie hab ich durch "Prison Break" und "The Green Mile" dran gedacht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal eins das einfach sein duerfte:
*
Ein Moerder wurde zu Tode verurteilt und darf zwischen 3 Raeumen waehlen:
Der erste Raum brennt lichterloh.
Der zweite Raum ist voller Scharfschuetzen mit geladenen Gewehren.
Der dritte Raum ist voll mit Loewen die seit 3 Jahren nicht gefressen haben.

Welcher Raum ist der sicherste fuer ihn und warum?  
*


----------



## zerix (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag mal Raum Nr 3.
Löwen die 3 Jahre nichts gefressen haben, dürften mittlerweile nicht mal mehr Haut haben. Aber dafür dürfte dieser Raum am meisten stinken. ;-)


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Oktober 2007)

Sehr richtig erkannt.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

"Spaß"-Antwort hätte auch sein können: Der mit dem Feuer, denn für Mord kommt man in die Hölle


----------

